# Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?



## »EraZeR« (18. November 2009)

*Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*

Kurz und knappt: Verringert sich die Klangqualität, wenn ich auf die Enden der Audiokabel Aderendhülsen quetsche? Gibt es dabei Nachteile?


----------



## exa (18. November 2009)

*AW: Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*

ja gibt es, der Kontakt ist nicht so gut, und der Übergangswiderstand steigt...

man sollte LS Kabelenden einfach vedrillen, dann ists nicht wirklich schlimm mit dem ausfransen und der Kontakt ist gut...

es gibt auch spezielle Kabelschuhe, da braucht man aber auch die passenden Anschlüsse...


----------



## Gast12348 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*

Naja Kabelschuhe sind das nicht, da sind sog Bananenstecker, und die eignen sich auch nur weil sie ne relativ große kontaktfläche bieten. 

Den effekt von ner Adernendhülse hat exa ja schon korrekt beschrieben.


----------



## exa (18. November 2009)

*AW: Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*

also ich hab auch schonmal vergoldete Kabelschuhe gesehen...


----------



## Gast12348 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*

Das aber eher dann bei Car Hifi zuzuordnen, da haben die Verstärker in der Tat zum großteil schraubanschlüsse für Kabelschuhe. Aber bei Homehifi ist mir sowas noch nie übern weg gelaufen und mir auch nich bekannt das sowas verwendet wird. Edit : Auser beim Boxenbau da werde auch relativ häufig Kabelschuhe genommen für Frequenzweiche und Lautsprecher.


----------



## rebel4life (18. November 2009)

*AW: Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*

Kannst ruhig Aderendhülsen nehmen.

Macht klanglich keinen Unterschied.

Gold ist immer schlecht, hat hohe Übergangswiderstände, Silber ist wesentlich besser.

Kabelschuhe haben viele Hifi Boxen welche für Bi Wiring/Amping gebaut sind.

Ohne eine gute Aderendhülsenzange bringt dir ne Aderendhülse aber kaum was, diese Verpresszangen sind teuer - 120€ aufwärts für ne gute.

Falls du öfter mal umbaust kannst du ruhig Aderendhülsen nehmen, wenn du die Anlage nicht viel veränderst, reicht ein verdrillen aus (hier darauf achten, die Litze nicht einfach mit der bloßen Hand anzufassen sondern mithilfe eines Tuchs die Adern in ihrer bisherigen Richtung etwas zu verdrillen).


----------



## exa (18. November 2009)

*AW: Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*

wäre verzinnen nicht die bessere Alternative?


----------



## rebel4life (18. November 2009)

*AW: Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*

Jein. In Schraubklemmen geht das Zinn über die Jahre auseinander und dann geht das Kabel einfach so raus. Wenn man es direkt anlöten kann, ist die Lötstelle die beste Verbindung, so ist die Aderendhülse eine der sichersten.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*

@Rebel du meinst die Schraubklemmen Terminals an  BiWiring Boxen, die sind eigentlich primär für Bananenstecker gedacht.


----------



## rebel4life (19. November 2009)

*AW: Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*

Jup.

Dafür hab ich aber schon mal "HighEnd Bändchen mit Kabelschuhen" gesehen.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*

Ich auch bei Infinity  Die Emithochtöner hatten auch Kabelschuhe, sogar das ganze Super Kappa Set an der Frequenzweichen, dafür aber auch alles in schönen Gold glänzend.


----------



## derLordselbst (19. November 2009)

*AW: Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*

Wenn ich die Aussagen meines Bruders richtig im Gedächtnis habe, sind bei Herden Aderendhülsen sogar vorgeschrieben, um einen sicheren Kontakt bei starken Strömen zu gewährleisten.

Wenn ich mir anschaue, was mit verdrillten Litzen passiert, wenn man sie (evtl. mehrfach) in eine Klemme einführt, sehe ich klare Vorteile bei Aderendhülsen, die dann natürlich professionell verpresst sein müssen.

Crimp-Stecker machen ja im Grunde nichts anderes als Ader-Endhülsen.

Da man Aderendhülsen auch schnell wieder abkneifen kann, würde ich einen Hörtest machen, wenn Du zu den Menschen gehörst, die überhaupt Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Leitungen hören können. 

_(der Aufwand ist allerdings doch nicht unerheblich, da Du zwei Sätze Leitungen parat haben musst und einen Helfer, der die Leitungen wechselt, ohne dass Du sehen kannst, was gerade angeschlossen ist, um einen Placebo-Effekt zu vermeiden..._) 


Wenn Du  Deinen 50 kg - Transrotor-Plattenspieler über deinen selbstkonstruierten Röhrenvorverstärker mittels 1000,- Euro je Meter - Boxenleitungen betreibst, solltest Du selbstverständlich nächtelang wachliegen, um über die Nachteile von Aderendhülsen zu philosophieren.

Wenn Dein 300,- Euro Receiver den PC-Sound per 1,5 mm Querschnitt an Magnat-Boxen aus dem Baumarkt weiterleitet, die aus Platzgründen nur 1 Meter voneinander entfernt stehen, würde ich mir keine weiteren Sorgen machen.

Wenn Du dich irgendwo dazwischen befindest, bleibt nur der Hörtest.^^


----------



## rebel4life (19. November 2009)

*AW: Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*

Die Kabel sind scheissegal. Irgendwelche Leute wollen damit halt immer Geld verdienen. 

In der Elektroinstallation sind bei Litzen immer Aderendhülsen vorgeschrieben.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*

*lach* ich glaub da kann man endlos und nächtelang drüber diskutieren, is wohl auch eines der Top themen in sachen Hifi, der Kabelklang


----------



## rebel4life (19. November 2009)

*AW: Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*

http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=18&thread=1425&back=&sort=&z=29

Im Hifi Forum haben wir es schon aufr 29 Seiten geschafft, es gibt glaube ich noch nen längeren Thread.


----------



## exa (19. November 2009)

*AW: Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*

wie gesagt das problem wird das richtige verpressen sein, denn die meisten haben daheim dann sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was sich leider nicht wirklich eignet


----------



## rebel4life (19. November 2009)

*AW: Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*

KN 97 53 08 Crimpzangen, Aderendhülsenzangen, Presszangen - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert

Die hab ich in der Firma, diese Zange ist natürlich für den Privatanwender viel zu teuer, denn über 100€ für ne Zange, die er 5x im Jahr braucht lohnt sich einfach nicht. Deswegen würde ich an deiner Stelle einfach zum nächsten Elektriker gehen, da bekommst du zuletzt auch noch die Aderendhülsen umsonst, zumindestens wenn du ihn kennst.


----------



## derLordselbst (19. November 2009)

*AW: Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*

Die Zange hat mir mein Bruder auch empfohlen. 

Aus seiner Sicht natürlich absolut unentbehrlich und erstaunlich preiswert.^^


----------



## rebel4life (19. November 2009)

*AW: Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*

Sie ist für den Fachmann preiswert, für den Privatmann teuer.


----------



## »EraZeR« (19. November 2009)

*AW: Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*

Da ich aber auf der Firma das Profiwerkzeug habe, ist mir das egal

Wir haben da sogar eine, die von allen Seiten drückt und nicht nur von oben und unten


----------



## roadgecko (19. November 2009)

*AW: Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Kannst ruhig Aderendhülsen nehmen.
> 
> Macht klanglich keinen Unterschied.
> 
> ...



Mit nem Seitenschneider und etwas gefühl in den Händen geht das auch


----------



## rebel4life (19. November 2009)

*AW: Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*

Hättest wenigstens die Kombi-, Spitz- oder Flachzange als Beispiel nennen können, aber doch nicht der Seitenschneider. 

Pfusch auf höchstem Niveau.


----------



## roadgecko (19. November 2009)

*AW: Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Hättest wenigstens die Kombi-, Spitz- oder Flachzange als Beispiel nennen können, aber doch nicht der Seitenschneider.
> 
> Pfusch auf höchstem Niveau.



Ja dann kauf dir halt ne Vernüftige Zange für 100 €. Mein Geld ist es nicht.


----------



## rebel4life (19. November 2009)

*AW: Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*

War eher als Witz gemeint, aber naja, dann halt nicht.

Kaufen muss ich mir keine - kann die von meinem Arbeitsplatz nehmen.


----------



## roadgecko (19. November 2009)

*AW: Aderendhülsen aufs Audiokabel?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> War eher als Witz gemeint, aber naja, dann halt nicht.
> 
> Kaufen muss ich mir keine - kann die von meinem Arbeitsplatz nehmen.



ein Problem weniger


----------

